# S&w 5906



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm looking to get one, it looks and sounds to be a great gun. What should I look for price wise on one of these? I know they are available with the round or squared trigger guard and fixed or adjustble rear sites, would the price differ accordingly?


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

The price all depends on condition. I would check around the market is full of used 5906 model pistols. I would not pay more than $350 for one. They are good reliable workhorses:smt023, you could do alot worse


----------

